# VK - New Arrivals 06 May 2016



## Gizmo (6/5/16)

WISMEC THEOREM RTA BY JAYBO







IJoy Tornado RTA T4 5ML Stainless Steel





RESTOCK
TFV4 Full Kit Black

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

